# Vibration felt through floor



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, I have searched and can't find anything about this. I am not to knowledgeable about cars except where to put the gas.

After a cold start (car sitting for 30 minutes or more) when I shift from 1st to 2nd, after the clutch is engaged and gas is applied I hear and feel a "clunk" coming through the floor. It does this only once and then it doesn't happen again. The car is a 2012 LS with only 700 miles on it. I just noticed this happen about a week ago.

Is there cause for concern? Is this something that will go away as the car breaks in some more? I am not a novice MT driver, but I have never owned a brand new until this one.

Any help or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I bet it'll do it after a hot start too. And I bet it'll do it at 11 mph exactly, even without a shift. 

It's the ABS doing its self-check routine. It's normal, and is nothing to worry about. When it doesn't do it, worry about it!


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

That's a relief. I am going to have to look closer at the mph tomorrow morning. I was unaware that the self-check would be so violent sounding.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jgaul79 said:


> That's a relief. I am going to have to look closer at the mph tomorrow morning. I was unaware that the self-check would be so violent sounding.


I believe mine has become more quiet over time. I honestly don't even notice it anymore when I take off. It might have something to do with living on a gravel driveway too, as that creates quite a bit of noise too. Either way, it's nothing to be worried about. 

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've kept the car at 10 mph on gravel driveways before, and it'll go for several hundred feet without doing the ABS self-check. As soon as the speedometer hits 11 mph, it'll check itself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I always wondered what the speed for the ABS Self Check is. I'm usually accelerating when it occurs. All GM cars and trucks do this.


----------

